# Tascam CD Trainer?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I came across a Tascam CD Trainer while looking for a device to mix a stereo signal and my guitar channeling them both into headphones so I can practice while my family sleeps or watches tv. These look pretty darn cool because it looks like they can slow a track down without losing the pitch and can even remove the guitar from the cd. 
Product: CD-GT2 | TASCAM

has anyone used these? Any good? Looks like L&MCQ is sold out and waiting for more...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PM sent.....

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If you own a computer you can achieve this, and a lot more (even with freeware).


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys
Ronmac, can you elaborate on this? What software do you use? I assume you input your guitar/amp signal using the mic input on your pc?
If I don't have to spend $130 + tax, I'll be a happy man!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I use a variety of pro level (and priced) software in the studio, but you can achieve surprisingly good results in a very basic DAW, such as the freeware Audacity. 

You can put the money you would spend on the trainer towards a basic audio interface for the computer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

For slow-downing on my computer I use: Capo - Learn Your Music -- but it's Mac-only.

I run my AxeFx in to the computer for tones, of course. But you could grab a Pocket POD and do the same thing without breaking the bank. The CD trainer seems a tad...dated to me.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

CD?? Don't think i would invest much for a platform on it's deathbed.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I own the CD-GT1. I'm happy with it other that the bother of burning practice CDs. But once you're past that, it's a pretty good tool for slowing down tracks and figuring out licks.

It has a tuner and some effects in it, and it's great to toss in the suitcase when you travel.

For only $135 it's worth it IMHO.

For a short time, Tascam was offering an MP3 unit, but they dropped it from the line for some reason.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone - I'm leaning towards the Tascam over the PC route as I like the dedicated device idea as opposed to trying up the family computer. Portability is another big plus. I have tons of Cd's, so its outdatedness doesn't bother me tremendously. My only concern is that this device may not mix the cd & guitar well into a headphone output according to other peoples experiences. If I end up picking one up, I will be asking for a full demo to be sure it suits my needs.

Cheers


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Scotty, good luck on your quest. The perfect solution for someone else doesn't mean it will be perfect for you. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you - if it doesn't pan out, I'll look into used laptops to run software. Still gives me portability this way


----------



## Starquasi (Feb 11, 2009)

I've used the MP-GT1, the mp3 version, for years now. It doesn't look like it's available anymore as they have replaced it with Product: GT-R1 | TASCAM I would lean towards this device, as you're able to take more mp3's with you and record.

I use Transcribe on my Mac, but I always have the MP-GT1 loaded with some tracks so I can practise at night away from the glow of the computer screen!


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Would we not assume that the GT-R1 is an improvement over the MP-GT1? What, if anything is missing in the new one?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

For slowing down an mp3 without changing the pitch, I use Windows Media Player > Right click > Enhancements > Play Speed Settings


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a great guitarist on YouTube who has learned a ton of blues based Rock all from windows media player at the slower speeds. If I find him, I'll post a link.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> For slowing down an mp3 without changing the pitch, I use Windows Media Player > Right click > Enhancements > Play Speed Settings


Hey! Thanks. I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

J-75 said:


> Would we not assume that the GT-R1 is an improvement over the MP-GT1? What, if anything is missing in the new one?


Looks like they've combined their hand held recorder with the old MP-GT1 which only had play back capability. Actually a pretty good idea. I've had a MP-GT1 for a few years (it replaced my old CD version) and I still use it regularly. The portability is nice.


----------

